# Baby pigeon



## constantin (Mar 2, 2001)

Is any one interested in adopting a baby pigeon,3-4 weeks old,in NYC area ? Please let me know asap.
Thank you.

PS. Please disregard this post. The baby was adopted today.

[This message has been edited by constantin (edited August 23, 2003).]


----------



## erickthe3pic (Jul 24, 2008)

hello my name is erick will you be willing to ship the precious little
thing to cleveland ohio i have a rock dove and she needs a partner 
she is not able to give birth because her previous owner damaged her ovaries by giving her human medicine when she was sick


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

erickthe3pic said:


> hello my name is erick will you be willing to ship the precious little
> thing to cleveland ohio i have a rock dove and she needs a partner
> she is not able to give birth because her previous owner damaged her ovaries by giving her human medicine when she was sick


The post above is from 2003. If you are looking for a mate for your pigeon, post in our adoptions section.


----------

